# Tthames and Chiltern Herpetological Group



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A short note to let you know that our next meeting is on Friday 6th July.The renowned Chelonia expert Paul Eversfield will be giving a talk on North American Box Turtles.One of the members will be bringing some live animals a display to illustrate the talk..

Venue the Barn Room, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Avenue, Bucks. HP6 5AH. Meetings start at 8.00-8.15pm.

There's an entrance fee of £2.50 for non-members.Or you can join the club for £20.00 per year for a single member.We are one of the few clubs that have monthly meetings and talks every month including outside speakers.So if you are looking for a club that is F.B.H. affiliated and live in Hertfordshire,Buckinghamshire,Bedfordshire or Middlesex we are here.

Ohh I forgot to say that there is a licensed bar as well.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It would be nice to see some new faces :2thumb:


----------



## JohnM (Mar 21, 2008)

Better than my old face,Eh?


----------



## twistedtree (May 31, 2011)

sounds interesting.....


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I keep meaning to come along but something always seems to go wrong .....


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Iulia said:


> Thanks for posting. I keep meaning to come along but something always seems to go wrong .....


Are you far away?


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

No - Ruislip - but I help at the Country Market in Amersham most Friday mornings, and I come back to Ruislip to work in the afternoons, and find it hard to get motivated to go BACK to Amersham in the evening ...

There always seems something more urgent to get done ....

Do you have a list of events posted online?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Your quite near to Amersham.

Unfortunately we dont as yet have an online presence but we will soon.We are in the throws of setting a website up .This will be up and running in the next few weeks,before the Kempton Park show.Otherwise send me a p.m and I can send you the details of the next few meetings.

As others have said its usually quite good,we a a small friendly society that do have meetings once a month,often with guest speakers.It gives everyone the opportunity of leaning new aspects of the hobby.For instance I dont keep much Chelonia so I wouldn`t immediately go onto the shelled on here but with Fridays talk by Paul it might ignite an interest.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

*What makes North American Box Turtles so appealing?*


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

See you later Paul.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Excellent speaker - we have heard Paul at our local tortoise group. A very knowledgeable and helpful chap as well!

Hope it goes well and you have a good number attend :2thumb:


----------

